# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Overgang

## heks48

hallo ben 51jaar en jaren niet meer ongesteld geweest 
dacht dat ik in overgang zat ,maar aug ben ik weer iedere maand ongestelt 
zit ik nu wel of nog niet in de overgang? 
gr Ria

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Heks: ik lees zojuist je bericht van 15/11/10...
 :Wink: 
vorige week was ik bij een vrouwelijke arts en die zei dat het voor iedereen verschillend kan zijn...het kan wel oplopen ( doorgaan) tot je 55e jaar.... :Stick Out Tongue:  daar zitten we niet op te wachten toch, pfff...maar de arts zei dat als je in de menopauze komt je toch best wel eens een menstruatie kan krijgen, dus dan weet ik dat maar...ik was in december gestopt met de pil en voor mijn gevoel kwam ik 3 weken later terecht in de Menopauze....bah wat balen want ik kreeg enorme opvliegers...nu slik ik daar Famosan overgang Totaal voor van Dr Vogel....het begint langzamerhand te werken...en zo is er meer over dit onderwerp....op een andere rubriek kun je er meer over lezen maar ik weet zo gauw even niet de juiste titel...succes ermee...
Groetjes....

----------


## medicijnvrouwtje

De overgang begint inderdaad bij iedere vrouw anders. De klachten zijn ook heel wisselend.

----------


## sietske763

even een reactie op een oudere post,
geldt voor iedereen,
als je een jaar niet (ongesteld bent geweest of) gevloeid hebt.....altijd naar een arts/gyn.
er kan dan nl een andere oorzaak zijn, bv een vleesboom.
als er geconstateerd is dat er geen andere oorzaak is dan is het alleen erg lastig

----------

